# Arbeitsspeicher mit unterschiedlicher Taktung



## Ahramanyu (10. Januar 2011)

Abend zusammen.

Erst einmal die allgemeinen Rechnerdaten:

Intel Pentium 4 640 CPU 3,2 GHz
MSI MS-7091
2,5 GB DDR-SDRAM
NVIDIA GeForce GT240
Windows 7 Home Premium

Um was es geht: Der Arbeitsspeicher setzt sich aus 4 Riegeln zusammen. Diese lauten wie folgt:
3x 512 MB DDR-SDRAM (PC3200) 200 MHz von Samsung
1x 1 Gig DDR-SDRAM (PC2700) 166 MHz von A-Data Technology

Ich bin soweit informiert, dass sich der RAM an den langsamsten Takt anpasst. Nun würde ich mich interessieren, ob ich (theoretisch) eine höhere Performance erziele, wenn ich den 1 Gig-Riegel entferne und dafür nochmal 512 MB mit gleicher Taktfrequenz nachrüste.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (10. Januar 2011)

Theoretisch ja, praktisch wirst du nichts davon merken, im Gegenteil würde ich eher behaupten das du von den zusätzlichen 512MB mehr profitierst als vom höheren Takt


----------



## Blut und Donner (10. Januar 2011)

Da du Win7 drauf hast, profitierst du eindeutig von mehr Ram. Ich würde die Kiste zwar mit XP laufen lassen, da reichen dannn 2GiB locker, aber unter Win7 isses vl. ganz sinnvoll


----------



## xdave78 (12. Januar 2011)

Lilith schrieb:


> Theoretisch ja, praktisch wirst du nichts davon merken, im Gegenteil würde ich eher behaupten das du von den zusätzlichen 512MB mehr profitierst als vom höheren Takt



LOL! Zusätzlich ist gut...vor Allem wenn man 1GB wegnimmt und dafür 512MB reintut hat man echt nen Zugewinn. 

Naja, so wirklich bringen wird eine solche Aktion nix. Nur dass Du am Ende weniger RAM hast...


----------



## Ahramanyu (12. Januar 2011)

Na gut, dann werde ich soweit die 2,5 GB so drin lassen, wie sie nunmal drinstecken. Noch mehr Geld in dieses alte Gerät zu investieren, um 1 Gig mit höherer Taktrate zu besorgen sollte wirklich nicht mehr lohnen.
Danke für die Beratung.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (12. Januar 2011)

xdave78 schrieb:


> LOL! Zusätzlich ist gut...vor Allem wenn man 1GB wegnimmt und dafür 512MB reintut hat man echt nen Zugewinn.



Dass ich damit meinte das man mehr von den zusätzlichen 512 MB hat wenn man den 1GB Riegel drin lässt muss ich dir jetzt nicht wirklich erklären, oder bist du wirklich nicht in der Lage meinen Satz selbst zu verstehen?


----------



## xdave78 (14. Januar 2011)

Lilith schrieb:


> Dass ich damit meinte das man mehr von den zusätzlichen 512 MB hat wenn man den 1GB Riegel drin lässt muss ich dir jetzt nicht wirklich erklären, oder bist du wirklich nicht in der Lage meinen Satz selbst zu verstehen?


Naja, sagen wirs mal so, Du hast dich miserabel ausgedrückt.


----------



## kaepteniglo (14. Januar 2011)

Du hast Lilith nicht verstanden.

Wie Lilith richtig schreibt, ist die Performance eher besser, wenn es so gelassen wird, wie es jetzt ist.

Windows profitiert eher von den 512 MB RAM mehr, als von gleichem Takt.


----------



## Klos1 (14. Januar 2011)

Jetzt könnte man natürlich darüber streiten, ob im Falle von viermal 512 MB nicht der dann zur Verfügung stehende Dualchannel in manchen Fällen etwas bringen würde, zusätzlich zur Takterhöhung.
Denn Dualchannel hast du ja nur, wenn pro Kanal die gleiche Speichermenge zur Verfügung steht, was bei dir ein keinem Fall gegeben sein kann.

Aber unterm Strich werden die Situationen, wo mehr als 2 GB willkommen sind, wohl überwiegen, sodass unterm Strich die 2,5 GB doch sinnvoller sind.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (14. Januar 2011)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Naja, sagen wirs mal so, Du hast dich miserabel ausgedrückt.



Dazu sag ich jetzt mal lieber nichts mehr. Denk dir meine Antwort einfach


----------



## Potpotom (14. Januar 2011)

Hier stand Quark...


----------



## Klos1 (14. Januar 2011)

Das blöde ist, dass DDR2 nun mal am aussterben ist und 4 GB sind da nicht gerade günstig. Also ich wüsste da spontan kein gutes Angebot. 4 GB DDR3 Ram hingegen bekommst du wirklich schon um die 40 Euro.


----------



## Potpotom (14. Januar 2011)

Ja, kam zu spät auf die Idee zu gucken was genau drin war - die älteren Module kosten in der Tat pro GB an die 40 Euro. *schäm*


----------



## Klos1 (14. Januar 2011)

Man könnte natürlich schauen, was gebraucht so abfällt.


----------

